# Frustrated!



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

Well today I went down to my local gun shop to pay off and pick up a gun I had on lay away, only to be told I can't! When he called in my info they told him there is a hold on it........He told me it isn't out of the normal for things like this to happen and he has a lot of customer's that this happens to. 

The main reason for being frustrated is that I was planning all week to go to the range tonight, and now I can't!!:smt076

Thanks for letting me vent. LoL

Jason


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I know it's [not] the same as shooting your own gun but does the range have guns for rent?


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

They do. Plus I have my other guns...I was just set on going to shoot the one I was buying.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, nothing like shooting a new gun.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

yep that happened to me when i bought my 1894 lever action 44 mag. had to wait till they cleared me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We waited for 30 mintues yesterday to buy a single shot .22 Cricket for my grand daughter. That's just the phone time to get OK'ed.


----------

